# Hunting > Taxidermy >  Pit Island Ram & Fallow Mounts

## moose272

Just picked up a few more great mounts from Vern & Louise Pearson for the wall

----------


## stug

You have an impressive collection there.

----------


## sambnz

Very nice! Moose is magnificent.

----------


## Blaser

Nice, whats the DS of the fallow?

----------


## 223nut

Nice man cave!

----------


## moose272

> Nice, whats the DS of the fallow?


The bigger one is 243 and the others just under, sheep is 93

----------


## R93

The whitetail is my favorite in that lot.
Awesome shape and spread.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

I like the sambar  :Grin:

----------


## R93

> I like the sambar


I can only see the neck ya weirdo😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> I can only see the neck ya weirdo
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


From previous posts you pillock  :Grin:

----------


## R93

> From previous posts you pillock


Oh! How am I supposed to know that ball bags?😆



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## 223nut

The whitetail from the island or USA?

----------


## Gibo

[QUOTE=R93;452523]Oh! How am I supposed to know that ball bags?



Sent from my SM

You've seen it  :Psmiley:  

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.nz/f77/sambar-22912/

----------


## R93

[QUOTE=Gibo;452530]


> Oh! How am I supposed to know that ball bags?😆
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM
> 
> You've seen it
> 
> http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.nz/f77/sambar-22912/


I can't remember what I had for lunch yesty let alone putting 2 and 2 together around what thread I have visited months ago.😆


I am hopfully going to finally add a 300+ red head to my own collection. But that will be when the weather clears enough to allow it😆


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## linyera

nice nice room !! congrats !!!!!!

----------


## moose272

> The whitetail from the island or USA?


Canada and Whakatipu

----------


## Scouser

Awesome collection.......would only happen to me in my dreams, or after a big wednesday win...... :Thumbsup:

----------


## keneff

Beautiful room. Perfectly behaved pets.

----------

